# Enceintes Focal ou Bose



## Rimtape (5 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voudrais acquérir de bonnes enceintes ! Deux modèles sortent du lot : 

*FOCAL XS 2.1* : Enceinte PC Focal FOCAL XS - FOCALXS (1239759)

_ou_

*BOSE COMPANION 5* : Enceinte PC Bose COMPANION 5 - COMPANION5 (1256742)

Le problème : lesquelles choisir ?

J'ai bien un faible pour les Focal, mais il n'empêche que les Bose envoient du lourd aussi.

Merci


----------



## Santa-Pi (5 Novembre 2013)

Dans les 2 cas c'est lourd. Le probleme est que si tu vas chercher des conseils chez un vendeur, il va t'orienter vers celui qui lui rapportera le plus de com.
Jai toujours entendu des bons retour sur les Focal. Apres c'est vrai que Bose envoie du tres lourd aussi.


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2013)

Pour le prix, rien que les 2 marques, c'est du lourd. 

J'aurais une petite préférence pour Bose.


----------



## Rimtape (7 Novembre 2013)

Up!


----------



## fau6il (7 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je voudrais acquérir de bonnes enceintes ! Deux modèles sortent du lot :
> 
> ...



_Et pourquoi pas du moins lourd   un bon casque? _


----------



## Rimtape (7 Novembre 2013)

Non j'ai déjà un Monster Beat Studio depuis 2 ans bientôt, je cherche des enceintes  Je vais surement prendre les Focal, je ne vais pas être déçu :love:


----------



## Sly54 (7 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Up!



J'ai une préférence marquée pour les Focal. Mais je serais bien en peine d'expliquer pourquoi !!!


----------



## Rimtape (7 Novembre 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai une préférence marquée pour les Focal. Mais je serais bien en peine d'expliquer pourquoi !!!



Ahah


----------



## Rimtape (16 Novembre 2013)

FOCAL XS 2.1 Achetée !!!

Que du bonheur, hâte que le rodage se termine


----------



## Locke (16 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> FOCAL XS 2.1 Achetée !!!
> 
> Que du bonheur, hâte que le rodage se termine



Dommage qu'il n'y est pas de comparatif avec les Bose... Focal XS : Test complet


----------



## takamaka (16 Novembre 2013)

Rimtape a dit:


> Le problème : lesquelles choisir ?
> 
> J'ai bien un faible pour les Focal, mais il n'empêche que les Bose envoient du lourd aussi.



J'arrive trop tard, sinon ma réponse aurait été la suivante : ni Focal, ni Bose.
mais bon l'achat a été effectué, alors bonne écoute ! 

nota: je trouve le subwoofer du kit moyen. Basses comme étouffés. Priorité donnée aux voix. Bref, je m'attendais à mieux.


----------



## Rimtape (17 Novembre 2013)

takamaka a dit:


> J'arrive trop tard, sinon ma réponse aurait été la suivante : ni Focal, ni Bose.
> mais bon l'achat a été effectué, alors bonne écoute !
> 
> nota: je trouve le subwoofer du kit moyen. Basses comme étouffés. Priorité donnée aux voix. Bref, je m'attendais à mieux.



Le problème en effet pour le caisson c'est peut-être pas sa qualité, mais en fait il rejoint un peu le problème de tous kits 2.1 ou 5.1 à savoir sa position ... Perso avec les murs de ma pièce et mon bureau c'était un peu la m**** à trouver sa place (pb d'acoustique). J'ai trouvé sa place et maintenant le son est nickel. 

Nécessité de changer la basse en fonction du genre musical, logique ... En Harddance, Hardtyle t'inquiète qu'il crache le caisson ; la basse n'est pas étouffée :rateau:

Bref tu me dis pas de Focal ni Bose. En restant dans *la gamme d'enceintes multimédia*, je ne vois franchement pas ce que tu peux me proposer


----------

